# Yesterday's News VS Wood Pine Pellets



## Boz (Feb 17, 2011)

*Yesterday's News VS Wood Pine Pellets*

hey everyone! I don't remember if I ever posted this here or not. 

I decided to put Yesterday's News and Wood Pine Pellets to the test and see which one was more absorbent. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/I6FoT8jzaNA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Hope someone finds this useful. :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 18, 2011)

i use woodstove pellets ..thanks for vid ive always wondered


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great demo it looks like I am changing to wood pine litter, I have always used the yesterday's news. Is the wood pine cheaper?


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. The wood pine pellets worked very well. I have a question though. Do the wood pine pellets change into dust after adsorbing liquid ? Once I bought wood pellets and it was hard for me to clean up the litter box 'cause they were dust :-/ The one I'm using now will stuck into a soft ball shape, so I can easily pick it up with a poop picking spoon.  But still, it does turn into dust too, I'm looking for the perfect bedding, or at least no dust type ! 
Thank you again.


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Feb 18, 2011)

Great video! I might be switching to wood pine pellets then, but how much are they and where can I find them?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks had to share that, I use wood stall bedding. Never liked the smell of Yesterday's news in the litterbox, guess I know why now.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 18, 2011)

Tractor Supply has wood stall bedding (kiln dried pine pellets) $7 for 40 pounds big savings compared to feline pine


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 18, 2011)

Both actually. I use the wood pellets for the litter box and the newspaper for the bottom liner of the tray of Thor's cage.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad to see that considering we use the wood pellets 
Never really cared for Yesterdays News, personally.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 18, 2011)

u can get woodstove pellets at:

Ace hardware (if they dont stock it they will order for u no extra charge )

Fireplace stores

Feed stores carry Terra Amigo brand you can get either the pellet form or the loose dust form ...

Virc the woodstove pellets turn to a dust and yes they are tricky scooping out of the box ..thats one issue that bugs me..ive been using a little garden hand shovel to scoop stuff out cuz the cat scooper doesnt work..i wish i could find something that clumps like catlitter does and is as cheap and effective as woodstove pellets...and the woodstove pellets smell good when they pee on them..it smells like a wet forest..i dig it.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 18, 2011)

did u know that people actually reuse the woodstove pellets? not when its been used for pee but they use it when it rains heavy or wet slippery steps or if you spill something outside and u want it soaked up ..they pour woodstove pellets over it and after it dries they scoop it back up and it will reabsorb so they reuse it for the same thing...crazy huh.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 18, 2011)

I empty my litter boxes into a trash bag and later I cut out a bottom corner of the trash bag and shake it out over my flower beds and my flower beds look pretty good.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lisa where do you get your pellets? I have called Ace and they don't me they don't' sell them..at all.

I have been buying feline pine at walmart.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 18, 2011)

try a feed store and ask for stall bedding pellets


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 19, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> u can get woodstove pellets at:
> 
> Ace hardware (if they dont stock it they will order for u no extra charge )
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lisa. I've been looking for new bedding for a while and so far, I still couldn't find a bedding which won't turn into dust.  Not that I am allergic to dust or something... it just when I clear our Kimi's drops and pee, it's hard to take out if it's dust. Now I use the bedding named Cat's best. It's the best for now. Someone recommended it to me at the shop and I've been using it since then. The brand named Cat's best, but the bedding is universal  It has good smell too, I'm not sure if it smell like wet forest  But something like....huh.... like.... not stinky pee ???? :? LOL 
I'm dying to find a prefect bedding here...  Hehehe.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 19, 2011)

Myia i go to the Ace at 67th ave and Cactus...i guess their all independently owned so try a couple dif Aces and ask if theyll order it for ya..
Virc it is a pain trying to get the used part of the woodstove pellets out of the box cuz it crumbles...i looked up ur brand cats best and it said they were discontinuing the product...YIKES! Better stock up woman.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 19, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> Myia i go to the Ace at 67th ave and Cactus...i guess their all independently owned so try a couple dif Aces and ask if theyll order it for ya..
> Virc it is a pain trying to get the used part of the woodstove pellets out of the box cuz it crumbles...i looked up ur brand cats best and it said they were discontinuing the product...YIKES! Better stock up woman.


WHAT ???? :shock: This can't be true ! :X Not againnnnnn... every time we found something that Kimiko likes, it always like this, LOL. Wow , what a challenge. I better call to the shop we always order bunny's stuffs from. :grumpy: 

Can anyone suggest me any other brand which is similar to Cat's best, pleaseeee ? anic:


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2011)

I get 40lbs bags of wood pine pellets from a farming store for about $4.50 a bag. 
One bag will last me 1-2 months (with 4 rabbits, and one is a 11 lbs french lop). 
I also line the bottom of the litter boxes with lots of newspaper. It makes it last longer. 


EDIT: oh and I find wood pine pellets hold in smell amazingly!! Newspaper on the bottom REALLY helps a lot as well!

I've used a lot of different litters:
corn cob, pine shavings (before I knew better), aspen, and yesterdays news. Wood pine pellets have won me over!


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it safe if the buns eat the wood pine pellets? I have been really thinking of using them, have used Carefresh and Yesterdays news in the past. Thanks!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't want my bun buneating them on a regular basis, butnibbling a pellet ortwo probably won't hurt. (It didn't seem to hurt Gus when he ate a couple pellets when we first switched him over! )

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Rue!
Mine have never tried nibbling on Yesterdays News so I don't think they would the others, but was curious.


----------

